

Google court ordered to remove a bunch of websites (essays/termpapers) - vaksel
http://www.chillingeffects.org/uncat/notice.cgi?NoticeID=22474

======
RossM
Is this illegal now? I tend to use the free editions of these sites (e.g.
coursework.info) to help improve my essay writing (I don't actually hand them
in). They're a great source of revision.

~~~
rms
That's crazy. There is no way this is actually illegal, except that some of
the individual term papers uploaded probably don't have the permission of
their original authors.

